
People are downloading their Facebook data and the results are terrifying - monsieurpng
http://www.businessinsider.com/people-are-sharing-their-terrifying-downloaded-facebook-data-2018-3
======
fartface
do these zips represent what fb makes available to advertisers/app
publishers/partners/researchers or is it just a dump of everything fb has on
you as a user? seems there's at least a few different ways for your info to
leak... what exactly is provided to an advertiser? what exactly is provided to
an app publisher, assuming the user granted permissions to access the phone &
contacts? certainly personally identifiable info in the 2nd case.

is there no safeguard against 1 idiot contact sharing YOUR info without YOUR
consent?

~~~
King-Aaron
At this stage, it's probably safe to assume that if Facebook has collected it,
there will be a price tag to go along with it.

------
simooooo
This is far less than Google knows. Google has my entire location history,
search, voice search clips, every photo I take, my contacts, every app I open
and when.

~~~
jzl
Read this thread. Even though I've always known that this was all stored it's
still eye opening to see it methodically laid out:

[https://twitter.com/iamdylancurran/status/977559925680467968](https://twitter.com/iamdylancurran/status/977559925680467968)

~~~
mrmondo
That is an excellent thread indeed, thank you for the link

------
hestefisk
Clickbait

